# Which gun?



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I am looking to take up a new hobbysmall game huntingand would appreciate some advice. I am 50 and have not hunted since I was a kid. Mostly I just went with my friend with a .22 for rabbits. My question is this. If I was going to own only one gun for the rest of my life, and was going to use it to hunt small game: squirrels, rabbits, ground hogsmaybe a coyote if I happened across one; what gun should it be?

Like I said, I havent shot much, but I used to be pretty much a dead shot. Not bragging, just saying in case it helps with the advice.

I want something that is new, low-maintenance and fairly idiot proof.

I would probably be willing to spend around $500 for a gun, scope, and a decent supply of ammo. I dont know if that is even a reasonable estimation.

No shotguns.

Thank you, in advance.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

henry lever action. lr model will digest shorts, longs and long rifles, bit light for coyote but will do anything else you want it to do. or they make it in .22 mag as well but that only shoots magnums and would be a tad on the heavy side for the squirrels and such. you can get a brand new carbine model for less than $300. scope it with see thru rings and yer good to go short or long range.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ruger 10/22....you can build them with what ever your fancy is....or just use them as is.... from the factory....they are semi auto if thats what you might like.....other than that I'm not sure of current models, I use a remington 541-s that is no longer made.....you might even consider a savage 17hmr that is a sweet shooter too


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

get a 12 gage, they make some good coyote rounds for them these days.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I second the Ruger 10/22 in carbine or sporter.
Also in stainless steel with see-thru scope mount.

For $500 you can be all set with gun,scope,case,
sling and ammo. May even have some money left.
(depending on your choice of scope)


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

savage mark II ,bolt action,10 shot clip(u can get a 5 shot)22 lr nice gun you can pick up a new one 4 under $200 match it up with a nice 3x9x40 can find a nice bushnell or tasco or simmons 4 under $100.buy 4 or 5 diff ammo an see what shots best should still have about $150 bucks 2 by what it shots the bestheres a pic of mine with a tasco world class 3x9x40 scope an it shoots cci mini mag hp high vel 36gr.10shot group 50yrds you can cover with a dime ,if i can do my job it real do its job
twister


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just bought a Savage last fall. It has bull barrel and synthetic stock, the thing shoots 5 shot groups at 50yds that all touch. I use wolf ammo


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

What's the difference between the 10/22 sporter and the carbine?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

beadhead said:


> What's the difference between the 10/22 sporter and the carbine?


The sporter dosnt have "Barrel bands" and it has a better quality stock.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Ruger 10/22


----------



## AJ1991WB (Mar 3, 2010)

savage 93 in 17HMR. Cheap, Accurate, and Simple!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Cz452 American or Varmit, 6.5-20 Intensity optics or Mueller 4.5-16 APV, Wolf or SK ammo. You with be able to nock the primers out of a 45ACP case. 

Check out Rimfirecentral.com Tons of info about all makes of 22's and 17's. Its a great site.


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Bolt Action CZ 452 American with a 3-9 scope

Auto Ruger 10/22 with a 3-9 scope

The reason I would recommend scope is you said you were 50 years of age and unless you have the eyesight of a 20 year old you will need a mid power scope.

Have fun

Both of above guns would serve you well.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Ruger 10/22


would agree would not trade mine for anything its treated me well for the past 10 years no problems


----------

